# Bluesky Closed



## Lilo (17/12/11)

:huh: Place is shut up tighter than a fishes butt.Notice of termination of lease on back door.Was soooo looking forward to a sess.Now drinking crap at courthouseWTF
Anyone know whats goin on?????!?


----------



## pk.sax (17/12/11)

From last we heard, the brand/brewery is supposed to live. Relocated somewhere local.
Well, I really hope it's sooner than later!


----------



## Snowdog (18/12/11)

I hate it when that happens suddenly. Reminds me of the Brisbane Brewhouse on Albert Street in 2008. One day happy beers, the next locked down.
Here's to hoping Blue Sky gets things sorted and are again open to the public!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (18/12/11)

Hayden is probably just on a bender.....


----------



## pk.sax (18/12/11)

Haha. In Vietnam! Opening more BlueSky bars.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/12/11)

from my little understanding of things , Water mains failed in the building causing alot of damage , the more digging they did the worse it got .Think floors ripped up chasing pipes.
Building owner unable too or not prepared to pay for huge amounts of repairs .. end result , can't brew in a construction zone .

Hope they are still local and back too it in the new year ..

cheers


----------



## Duff (18/12/11)

I'm pretty sure the airport bar is still going. Hayden is brewing in Vietnam at present with more airport bars coming on. As soon as they find a new location in Cairns, I think the intention is to start it all up again - sometime in the New Year.


----------



## Lilo (18/12/11)

Best start planning a return trip next year.
Shall check out airport bar sarvo.
Ta


----------



## Mister Wilson (6/3/12)

I'm headed up to Port Douglas this week and was thinking of hitting Blue Sky.

Can any QLD'ers confirm if the airport is the only place they are operating now.

Cheers

Mr W


----------

